

Zillow CEO: We wasted too much time on social networking - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2010/11/04/amid-roaring-successes-zillow-and-yelp-ceos-reflect-on-stumbles/

======
justrudd
I agree with him in regards to selling your house. More than likely your
social circle isn't going to be the one buying your house.

But as a buyer, I sought out my friends advice: anyone have any experience
with the neighborhood? The county? The new commute? My friends know what I
like to do on the weekends, so they'd be a good second voice on "if you move
there, you're an additional 10 miles from the fooble court", etc. When I was
buying, I know there were several times my friends brought me back to earth.
They kept me grounded.

I can see Redfin benefiting from social more than Zillow...

